# IE.Navigate myURL, CLng(2048) Invisible Mode



## n07cn3 (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello,

I've been Goggling and can not find any find any info on how to make IE open a new tab next to an existing page in an invisible mode. 

Is this possible?

I see code that can make IE open a new page in invisible mode. 



```
Set objIE = New InternetExplorerMedium  
With objIE
  .Visible = False
  .Silent = True
  .Navigate myURL
  Do Until .Busy = False And .ReadyState = READYSTATE_COMPLETE: DoEvents: Loop
  strHTML = .Document.body.innerHTML
End With
```



but I can not find any code to make this to open a new tab in invisible mode.


```
myie.Navigate myURL, CLng(2048)
Do While myie.Busy = True Or myie.ReadyState <> 4: DoEvents: Loop
```




Due to recent security update at my work, my VBA seem to only load my data if it open in a new tab but not in a new page. By open the new tab, grab the data, and close the tab it make the screen flashes and hurt people eyes. 

thank advance for your help.


----------



## n07cn3 (Sep 24, 2018)

Upon further research, I decided to Google my own title "IE.Navigate myURL, CLng(2048) Invisible Mode" and I came across this  site below. 


https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel...-internet-explorer-multiple-sessions-vba.html

which lead me to this site.

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd565688(VS.85).aspx

appearantly there is an option to open the new tab in the back ground with this command. 

navOpenInBackgroundTab 


I have change my code to this.


```
myie.Navigate myURL, CLng(4096)
```

At least this will prevent the screen from "flashing".  if anyone know how to make the new tab appear to be "invisible" I will gladly take that too.


I do hope this might be helpful to someone.


----------

